# Bullrun: Cops, Cars & Superstars 2011 w/ VF620 Widebody Supercharged M3



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

Get ready for 4,000 miles of Cops, Cars & Superstars! For the first time in Bullrun history, the annual Bullrun rally will be shown on US television. This Thursday night/ Friday morning, America will witness the Bullrun rally like it has never been seen before!















Witness the high-octane stunts, the pranks, the celebrities, the pedal-to-the-medal driving action and the intense competition for the navigator award unfold before your eyes in this eight part series. Tune in to MTV2 every Thursday night for anew episode of Bullrun's newest TV show. Each episode will focus on a specific day of the rally - giving you an inside look at what Bullrun is really about!










Be sure to be on the lookout for the VF620 Supercharged Green Widebody that participated in Bullrun 2011 piloted by MMA fighters Josh Barnett and Miguel Torres, as well as guest appearance by Robby Gordon.

See it tonight on MTV2 @ 11:30 PST/2:30AM EST.


----------



## CleanE60 (Jun 26, 2012)

nice, miguel is a beast at 145 too


----------

